# I love blimps! It's like a floating shiny sausage! (Digimon Fusion)



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2013)

So the first episode has finally got aired here in North American.

It's practically a modernize season 1.

http://www.4shared.com/video/f4B1NKhq/DigimonFusionS06E01MikeyGoesTo.html


----------

